# Flooding



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

I am saddened of the severe flooding that happened in one of our greatest National Parks [Yellow Stone] here in the USA. Houses destroyed Forest animals killed or displaced, Lives gone. And to add salt to the wound, all that water going to waste as we here in California are on Strict water use. SMH Sad indeed. 

https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=...=flooding+yellowstone+national+park&FORM=EWRE


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I am saddened of the severe flooding that happened in one of our greatest National Parks [Yellow Stone] here in the USA. Houses destroyed Forest animals killed or displaced, Lives gone. And to add salt to the wound, all that water going to waste as we here in California are on Strict water use. SMH Sad indeed.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=...=flooding+yellowstone+national+park&FORM=EWRE


Come to the Province of Quebec, the biggest blue gold owner


----------

